# Greenlight - wake up and smell the new business



## 3976

Another bad experience with Greenlight. I wonder why I bother.

Cancelled a policy with them last year as was looking to sell the car. I then didn't and quickly got the car recovered under Admiral with my father's multicar policy, having cost me a £25 admin charge and £300 out of my account for the 6 weeks (and many phone calls) it took for Greenlight to return the money due to "months end".

Coming around for renewal, just called to find some quotes at the various companies - Greenlight first on the list; "We won't go through a quote with you as you cancelled a policy and then took out a policy with someone else".

Talk about a bitter organisation! Barry, if you're reading this, Admiral spent two hours on the phone with my father, on Friday, trying to find the best possible quote for him/us. If that's your attitude towards potential new business i.e. having to work for it, you'll not be around much longer. And being well aware I'm on three car forums, that's pretty short sighted.

Very poor.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have never had anything but exceptional service from Greenlight over the years.

Wait till you need to make a change to the Admiral policy....charge city!

Oh and if its anything special it wont be an agreed value it will be market value so you will have to fight that side too.


----------



## Mike_NSX

It costs Greenlight more than they charge you in Admin fees when they cancel a policy as they have to pay the underwriters etc, technically your canceling a contract.

Just because your on 3 car forums, I doubt they would go out of business, they have a great reputation in cases for dealing with claims etc.

Good luck in recovering a loss with Admiral!


----------



## Mikej857

Have to agree with the above comments, I've been with Greenlight for a couple of years and have never had anything but exceptional service from them.

I very much doubt that one missed opportunity will put them out of business and from the sounds of it they were just being cautious due to previous experience with yourself


----------



## 3976

nick_mcuk said:


> I have never had anything but exceptional service from Greenlight over the years.
> 
> Wait till you need to make a change to the Admiral policy....charge city!
> 
> Oh and if its anything special it wont be an agreed value it will be market value so you will have to fight that side too.


Perhaps it's down to customer service or the policy, but a change was made to the admiral policy (my London address not the Cheshire one). There was no charge, just the extra to have another car put on (only a smidge above the Greenlight quote).

Agreed value on the R8, S3 and Aston... So again, perhaps down to the policy but no issues for the last 12 months.


----------



## 3976

Mike_NSX said:


> It costs Greenlight more than they charge you in Admin fees when they cancel a policy as they have to pay the underwriters etc, technically your canceling a contract.
> 
> Just because your on 3 car forums, I doubt they would go out of business, they have a great reputation in cases for dealing with claims etc.
> 
> Good luck in recovering a loss with Admiral!


I'm not sure you've understood the point about the car forums I'm part of...

If the last point is for a claim, handled superbly and better than Zurich private clients, who were nigh on faultless, just a paint issue years ago but that was the bodyshop... Mum had an accident last year, every little detail was covered. Without fuss.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I was with green light but changed to Aplan, the benefit of modified insurers is that they offer a like for like basis, so if yo have a milltek exhaust and it gets damaged then that's what gets replaced, you also talk with people that understand different types of cars and don't just read a script.


----------



## nick_mcuk

JD said:


> Agreed value on the R8, S3 and Aston... So again, perhaps down to the policy but no issues for the last 12 months.


That's interesting as when is called them for a quote on the 205 they were happy to insure it but the didn't do agreed value policy's.

Is quick look on the website and there is no mention of it.

I think your understanding of what an agreed value policy is might be a little off. Unless it specifically says on the policy document "Agreed Value" the figures on policy documents are not worth toffee and if there is a claim resulting in a total loss you will get offered market trade value.

I would check the wording very carefully as I think you could be wrong here fella.


----------



## wayne10244

I've been with them for 15 year an not had any problems with at all


----------



## AndyC

Admiral don't do AV.

And no such thing as "market trade value" either - it's one or t'other


----------



## nick_mcuk

AndyC said:


> Admiral don't do AV.
> 
> And no such thing as "market trade value" either - it's one or t'other


Yeah yeah smart ass, market trade value does exist because CAP or Glasses is just a guide. Cars regularly go for above or below book money it's totally dependant on the market 😜

Either way any insurance company are going to offer trade market value for a car if it's a total loss. Have recent first hand experience with the Saab being written off.


----------



## AndyC

Sorry - only been in the insurance game for 24 years!

"Trade" is just that - bottom price paid by a trader for a buy-in.

"Market" is based on what you'd then expect to pay either as a retail purchase from a dealer or privately.

And few policies state basis of value unless agreed - they state that they will indemnify you. Which is why a client of mine was recently paid the £125k their written off car owed in restoration rather than the £75k the engineer valued it at after 5 minutes' googling.

Most people would be paid out based on the market value of their car - not what a trader would buy in for. Values are based on Glass or Cap at the time of loss which usually takes into account market fluctuations month to month.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Well that was not the case with the Saab the engineer offered below book value and apparently he had checked glasses guide and autotrader. 

Soon changed his tune when I said I would log into glasses and value the car there and then. 

Fact of the matter is that unless you have an agreed value policy the insurance companies will try and screw you over. 

As you already said the op probably has not got an agreed value with Admiral so they will be in for a fight if they ever have a total loss claim.


----------



## djgregory

http://www.admiral.com/car-insurance/motoring-advice/classic-cars.php - However it is only restricted to Classic Cars.


----------



## nick_mcuk

djgregory said:


> http://www.admiral.com/car-insurance/motoring-advice/classic-cars.php - However it is only restricted to Classic Cars.


Well that's well hidden!!!


----------

